# FS: TiVo Premiere Elite



## pusta (Aug 2, 2007)

My wife and I are cutting the cord, and I'm looking to sell my TiVo Premiere Elite. I purchased on release day from Weaknees, and also purchased the TiVo extended warranty, which expires on 10/2013 and I verified I can transfer to buyer. Monthly service no contract.

Asking $325 via Paypal, will ship with insurance. Includes original box and all accessories. 

Would rather sell to someone here before putting on eBay.


----------



## pusta (Aug 2, 2007)

pusta said:


> My wife and I are cutting the cord, and I'm looking to sell my TiVo Premiere Elite. I purchased on release day from Weaknees, and also purchased the TiVo extended warranty, which expires on 10/2013 and I verified I can transfer to buyer. Monthly service no contract.
> 
> Asking $325 via Paypal, will ship with insurance. Includes original box and all accessories.
> 
> Would rather sell to someone here before putting on eBay.


OK, willing to go down to $300...anyone?


----------



## jespenshade (Jul 26, 2009)

Are you still selling this?


----------



## fridlund (Nov 28, 2005)

Happy to take this off your hands via PayPal for 300. My email is [email protected].
Alan


----------

